
Show HN: EmailRep, free API to query email reputation and report bad senders - ianthiel
https://blog.sublimesecurity.com/emailrep-query-and-report/
======
ianthiel
Hey everyone, excited to share EmailRep with this community. My co-founder
(@jkamdjou) and I are here to answer any questions you might have. A few folks
here are already using it to detect malicious signups, and we're using it
ourselves for phishing detection. Cheers

